# Hand held gps



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey all, I am thinking about buying a used Lowarance global map sport gps for around 100 bucks. Was wondering if anyone has used this model and how handy it would be for fishing and hunting? Also is that an ok deal? Thanks Hux


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

huxIIIhammer said:


> Hey all, I am thinking about buying a used Lowarance global map sport gps for around 100 bucks. Was wondering if anyone has used this model and how handy it would be for fishing and hunting? Also is that an ok deal? Thanks Hux


It's up to you but I would take a look at the Lowrance iFINDER H20. I have a a lawrance global map 100 now, which I'm going to put up for sell later, and like it but the new iFINDER takes a Navionics chip that has Hot Spot lake mapes. It shows bottom contours, structure, reefs, drop-offs and more. I know they cost more but they do so much more.


----------

